# Looks like the Honey Bee Killers Returned to our Honey Bee Sanctuary



## Aerindel (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm sure for a reasonable fee you could find someone who would be willing to camp out with a gun and deal with them if they return.


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

Has this act been exposed and publicized in your entire community, county, and state? I think a public would want to know who is doing what. Maybe organizing and rallying some public pressure would make authorities do something. This behavior is totally unacceptable. :no:

Are the state and county laws prohibiting the destruction of livestock, property, or agriculture products? If not, people need to get the laws changed. Organizations for preservation of life should be contacted too; like the Conservation Ecosystem Protection or Green Peace. Maybe even contact some animal rights groups like;WEEAC, WSPA, or PETA. Some might not consider bees as animals, but they are alive and extremely valuable to our ecosystem. I don’t always agree with everything these groups do, but their aggression might be put to good use here. 

A really aggressive attorney could push for huge amounts of lifetime damages and prospective losses; especially in the wake of a pollinator shortage as exists in California. A law suit should also include the parents of the teens as well for neglect in supervision.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Oh please! Bee rescue, Really? Were they seized from someone who was starving them or treating them inhumanely? I am in no way in support of the scoundrels who would do such a thing, and do feel they should be punished. But I think you are as much of a scoundrel using bee rescue to fund your hobby interest. At least be honest and beg openly not under the guise of a rescue. Bees do just as well in the wild as they do in captivity. They do not need someone rounding up their swarms and calling it rescuing them.


----------



## codyjp (Apr 19, 2012)

Tenbears said:


> Oh please! Bee rescue, Really? Were they seized from someone who was starving them or treating them inhumanely? I am in no way in support of the scoundrels who would do such a thing, and do feel they should be punished. But I think you are as much of a scoundrel using bee rescue to fund your hobby interest. At least be honest and beg openly not under the guise of a rescue. Bees do just as well in the wild as they do in captivity. They do not need someone rounding up their swarms and calling it rescuing them.


But it's for the taxes!


----------



## honeybeebee (Jan 27, 2013)

Were they convicted ?...or are they just alleged criminals...have they been charged...and why don't you have IRS 501 (3) (c) non profit status ? Are you for profit ? I think tenbears is thinking right... codyjp..it's for lack of paying taxes


----------



## honeybeebee (Jan 27, 2013)

They IRS does not list them as a qualified organization....tho they list '' kitty moon catchers animal rescue and adoption '' and '' itty bitty and pitie rescue ''. Hmmmm


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Gotta love Beesource...


----------



## Rancho Simi (Apr 15, 2012)

Tenbears I think you are a bit confused as to what we do. Yes, Bee Rescues ! Yes, Pollinator Habitats ! What would you do when someone calls you about bee problems and says come get them or I'm calling an exterminator to kill them? That is a Rescue. We do not extract their by-products like honey and sell it, do you ?? Are you providing chemical free Pollinator Habitats in a natural environment as we are? Are you hauling in water to supply your bees with a water source as we are ? We are not in this for the money, nor as a hobby, just trying to do our part to save bees that otherwise would be killed. Believe me we are not making any profits with our endeavors to save the bees.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Rancho Simi said:


> Tenbears I think you are a bit confused as to what we do. Yes, Bee Rescues ! Yes, Pollinator Habitats ! What would you do when someone calls you about bee problems and says come get them or I'm calling an exterminator to kill them? That is a Rescue. We do not extract their by-products like honey and sell it, do you ??.





We would call it a cut out or free bees. and a waste of good honey.....


----------



## Rancho Simi (Apr 15, 2012)

"A waste of good honey"? Maybe better defined as taking food from babies ? :no:


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Sounds like you pissed off one of these guys and the others are just groupies along for the who knows why. Maybe stole a girlfriend or something. Either way these guys should be poster children for the population of kids growing up in today's society. I think this is what we get when it takes two incomes to keep up with the Jones.


----------



## Gus979 (Oct 11, 2012)

Rancho Simi said:


> "A waste of good honey"? Maybe better defined as taking food from babies ? :no:


This topic has made my day. opcorn:


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Rancho Simi said:


> "A waste of good honey"? Maybe better defined as taking food from babies ? :no:


I am so impressed. I hope that in time there will really be something to feel nobel about.

I have lived in Africa since '76. I have lived through civil wars in 3 different countries. I have seen more bodies than you have on your landing board.
And yes, some of them were babies.
Grow up. Get a life!

Honey = taking food from babies!
Give me a break.

Next time you want the world to cry for you and send you cash please place it in the tailgate forum.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

As A mater of fact I do rescue bees some 60 or so swarms a year. I also go to great personal expense removing bees from buildings, and other spaces that they are not welcome and would otherwise be destroyed. When the bears came and destroyed some 30 hives I spent over 10,000 of my own dollars to build an elaborate and effective bear proof fence for over 100 hives. Sure I take the honey, and I sell it. That is simply sound management practices, as well as good use of what nature has provided. And I do it without calling myself a rescue. And asking other to fund it. You want to help the future of the bees? Raise that money and donate it to research. unraveling the completed syndrome know as colony collapse disorder will be the single most important factor in saving bees.

As for a chemical free pollinator habitat. Do you own or have complete control of the 6000 acres surrounding your bee yard because it is imposable to provide such a habitat unless you do. 

The pictures on your site of the actions of the young trouble making kids are upsetting, and I would be just as upset about it as you are. I would take whatever measures necessary to see that they are dealt with in a manor that would leave am impression upon them. I have no issues with that… But I do have issues with people who use the compassion of good people to fund their personal interests. Experience has long ago taught me that such endeavors are rarely well thought out, misguided, and self serving. They usually do more harm to the field in which they propose to help. They encourage other self serving, or misguided individuals to institute similar foundations and when all is said and done they usually cause the creation of regulations and rules that affect all beekeepers, and actually hinder the intended purpose.


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

This thread is going the wrong direction real fast. 

The issue here should not be about anyone's judgment of another person’s nobility, or their transcendent cause, it is about the blatant disregard for life and for the very creatures you all put great effort in preserving and/or making a living off of. The kind of disregard these kids showed IS a problem everywhere in our country, but accountability for destroying the bees is the topic here; not the motives or the agenda of Rancho Simi. If this happened to your bees, what would you do? What measure of justice would you seek?


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Good point Whisperer... but you have to be careful when you cry foul and you started it..... But back to topic... only soulution for be vandals is 10 minutes in the car to allow those bees to extract there revenge...
I have had several hives vandalized over the years. and if i catch them rest assured, I will return them to the scene to face the victims.....and yes, i am big enough to do it...


----------

